# Где лечить сколиоз в Калининграде?



## SkiFF (18 Июл 2008)

Добрый день, уважаемый доктора и посетители форума. Подскажите, пожалуйста, опытных докторов в Калининграде, к которым можно обратиться по вопросу лечения сколиоза 2-3 степени, правостороннего кифоза. Мне 21 год. Очень жду ответ.


----------



## Анатолий (18 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Где лечить сколиоз в Калининграде?*

У меня нет такой информации.


----------

